# Porsche 996 turbo w/ Gloss It **



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2003 996 turbo booked for a 2 day extensive detail

Upon arrival: no wash process pics sorry










Maxi suds foam
CWC 2BM
Gloss-It green mild clay
Gloss-It wheel gel 1:1
Megs APC 3:1
Stoners Tarminator (tires)
Autosmart Tardis

The owner wanted everything perfect and I was happy to go all out on a silver car for a change and not do the usual "1 step"

Starting with the headlights and Gloss It one step machine gloss w/ a compounding pad and followed up once more with a finishing pad

Drivers side before



















After










Passenger side headlight under the LED










Even with 3 or 4 different light sources it was pretty difficult to pick up the defects on camera, the car had a lot of wash induced stuff and some deeper RIDS (the hood needed some wetsand attention)

Door under the LED... light being refracted in a million directions










A cluster of scratches by the drivers side windshield had to be wetsanded, as usual I picked one scratch to test

Before 2000grit










After










2000grit compounded out with Gloss It extreme cut worked well on the test scracth so I proceeded to take care of the rest of the cluster with 5 or 6 more










After spot compunding the sanded areas the rest of the car recieved a 2 step process. The paint was a little stickier than expected so I broke out the Flex DA for the first time in 6months and I wondered why I left it collecting dust for so long:shead:

Gloss-It Evolution cut w. GI green/yellow polishing pad Flex 3401
Gloss-it Evolution polish w. GI blue finishing pad Flex 3403
Gloss-it EVP pad primer

Even though the flex random did an excellent job on the first part of correction I still broke out the rotary for jeweling as I find I can refine the finish a bit more working slow passes at low RPM. The GI polishes are a no brainer for sticky paints btw!

I rarely get the chance to go for 100% correction on silver or white cars but this car is very special to the owner as he wanted everything to restored to as close to new condition as possible.

Working evolution cut (some areas needed the little flex rotary as the flex random was too big)










jeweling










The taillights were a bit faded w/ some moderate swriling as well so the saem 2 step process as before was carried out










After










The "mystery" exhaust system on the turbo took about 40minutes of hand cleaning and polishing to get back to a presentable state

Noxon metal polish
#00 steel wool (inside the tailpipes only)
#0000 steel wool (outside tailpipes)
re-polished w/ Noxon using a finger pad

Before










After










The trim was well dried out, first I did a thorough cleaning with IPA and then applied Gloss It TRV dressing using a foam stick (pictured later and works great for applying any exterior dressing)

Before



















I find the foam tipped stick is much more accurate for applying dressing in small areas (especially those areas next to paint)










Lower rocker panels finished










Before










After










The engine was in fairly good condition, a quick APC de-greasing and dressing was all it required, gotta love Porsche engines for detailing:thumb:

Before










After










The glass was machine polished using Gloss It one step machine gloss and a polishing pad to remove some fine hazing and swirls










I went around and finished cleaning all the door jambs and dressing the rest of the trim before Applying LSP

I got a chance to test out an outstanding glass sealant from Japan which the owner of the porsche supplied, I have a feeling I applied it correctly but the directions were in japanese so I used my logic and hoped for the best 










Its a liquid filled bottle which dispenses through a felt pad which you rub onto the windows...










It goes on like butter but it cures ridiculously hard, I let it sit overnight before buffing off with ice cold distilled water (helps dissipate some of the smearing)

I got a chance to put this "top secret" sealant to the test on my own car this week and was blown away! Its almost as if this stuff is afraid of water, I have never seen rain sheet and bead as quickly in my life, the problem was I only had 1 bottle!

I imediately called the owner of the Porsche to see where I can get more and I found that I simply "cant!", It is not sold in the United States and can only be imported from Japan... that is if you know where to find it in Japan.

Luckily I managed to contact his source who travels to Japan frequently and begged to get me a case of the updated version of what was used on the Porsche, it uses stronger polymers which sheet water faster and it lasts up to 6mponths on a single coat

My case of 20 I will have it in a few weeks and YES I will be able to part with some bottles for DB members but it will not be cheap, what it costs me to get the bottles from Japan alone was outrageous.

I will post up some videos of its performance soon, hopefully some in car driving videos as well in the rain!

Back to the interior, while cleaning underneath the seats I found what seemed to be wet tabbaco. This car was bought used so I was probably left by the past owner. Hadnfuls of tabbaco were stuck underneath and in between the seat and electric motor area.

Some pics of the wet tabbaco after shoveling out whatever I could by hand...



















After 20minutes and 30 q-tips I was able to remove the reamaining tabbacco from underneath the seat.

Afters



















A few damp MF's, tons of 1-tips and the LED light helped get the job done










The interior was cleaned with Gloss It satin leather cleaner and conditioned with Gloss It satin leather polish.
The plastics and carbon trim were treated with P&S express interior cleaner and then the carbon was sealed with Gloss Finish

Wheel were treated with Rejex and tires recieved 2 coats of Gloss it signature tire gloss

LSP: DWG+JW AJT X3

Some afters



















The CF inlays really set off the interior IMO










Some finished shots














































Waited for the sun to come out..










And it finally did...













































































































Sun was going down, best attempt














































I got a chance to drive the turbo before the detail and I was very very impressed to say the least yikes. Its truly amazing how a proper tune and some BPU's can make these cars pull so hard. The car was tuned by GMG racing, heres a quick exhaust video when the owner came to collect his ride



Hope you enjoyed

-Dave

*


----------



## DesH (Nov 17, 2008)

Some very nice work mate :thumb:

Cant wait to see what the glass sealent is like

Also a sweet noise from the exhaust


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Superb....:thumb:


----------



## waterbutler (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice work there....i always enjoy reading your details as you are one of the few who use GI products. And to top it off, your detailing backgrounds in New Jersey really showcase the cars you bring through the neighborhood.

I didnt know Jersey had such nice areas (never been there yet)....soooo, what would it take to send a lil' sample of the window sealant out to California??


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great turn around, lovely job mate :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work - looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice! Surprised to see the seats worn out so much though.


----------



## J9NY X (Jan 23, 2009)

good job nice car


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

nudda said:


> very nice! Surprised to see the seats worn out so much though.


The car is only a 2003 but had 55k miles on it!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave :thumb:

Wicked work & a beautiful finish. Perhaps when you visit the UK next you can hide half a dozen or so glass sealants down your strides. Just tell customs you were pleased to see them :thumb:


----------

